# Hungry Horse Diner



## Badger (Jan 25, 2015)

This used to be known as the Hungry Horse Diner in the 80's. 
It looks 1930's to me but I may stand corrected.
I can't find any info out about it apart from that the locals are getting excited about it being an "eyesore".
As far as I can tell it closed in 2010.....
I used to visit here with my late father in the 80's as a small child on the way back from dropping my late (half) brother off at his Mum's. We always used to have a "steakwich" but we stopped going after Dad saw the chef picking her nose one day........


DSC00889 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr



DSC00792 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00799 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
In getting the picture of these stairs I had to lay on the floor in broken glass, where it sank of piss. I hope you appreciate my efforts.....


DSC00810 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
Out in the sheds there was this..... Seriously, for people of a certain generation how cool would it be to have one? This one is incidentally rotten and knackered......


DSC00817 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
You can't see it on these pictures but the whole place was really damp and wet.


DSC00819 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
I did open it.... There was nothing in it.....It didn't snap shut like Arkwright's....


DSC00824 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
From what I can tell this was where they had a pool table. You can see the water on the floor. It hasn't rained for days....


DSC00868 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
Upstairs was a large flat. I assume this was desirable years ago to a Manager, but expectations have changed. Despite the views across the Fens I can't see anyone wanting this flat. This was in the front room though which was nice......


DSC00858 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00849 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00847 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00839 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
A handwritten list of cheap piss.... Class..... Does anyone actually like Worthington bitter?


DSC00829 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
The floor was bending, cracking and creaking in the corridor leading to here. Luckily this Badger is light footed and svelte.....


DSC00805 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr
But not quite agile enough to get on the roof and inside that tower....It's further than it looks!


DSC00851 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00840 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00859 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


DSC00873 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2015)

I looked at this in the summer.and keep meaning to go back..might have to now after seeing your report.thank you.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks nice that, good find, I have yet to explore somewhere I've been before it closed. Must have been surreal.


----------



## Badger (Jan 25, 2015)

Konrad said:


> Looks nice that, good find, I have yet to explore somewhere I've been before it closed. Must have been surreal.


Not really mate, I was so small I can only remember the sadness of taking my Brother home followed by the divine taste of grated cheese on a slab of steak..... I think I remember where we sat but I wouldn't bet my mortgage on it......


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2015)

Digging them there floor tiles! Great report....thanks for sharing....


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 25, 2015)

nice report been here a while back its actually in quite good condition when you think how many people must pass it great photos as always


----------



## smiler (Jan 25, 2015)

Lying in piss to get a pic, above and beyond the call of duty, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jan 25, 2015)

Excellent pictures here, loving the retro arcade machine. 
As good as the staircase shot was I think I would have given the laying in piss a miss haha. Nice one, thanks for this interesting find


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice that with lots to see


----------



## Megaman (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice report and great pictures - "but we stopped going after Dad saw the chef picking her nose one day........" yeap, that would do it  

Thanks !!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice one! How dated is that! 
Excellent pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cracking photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JJ0063 (Jan 26, 2015)

Fantastic, I grew up in Necton and went to this place many times. I've been hoping someone would do a report on it! I only live 5 minutes away now and many times considered a look inside. There is also a school nearby which may be worth a look if it's accessible.

I actually worked with the last occupants of the flat, if I remember the rooms are very good sized but it always leaked even when they were living in it. 

I'm going back 15 years if not more I imagine but this place was the place to go on a Friday evening to get a bag of chips from the chip shop which is the part in the first photo.

You're right with regards to it closing around 2010, it changed hands a few times before finally shutting for good. There is talks of planning permission now to have a number of houses built on the site.

I believe there was actually some filming done at the site last year for a film 'The Goob'

Really good to see someone report this, top marks!


----------



## Badger (Jan 27, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> Fantastic, I grew up in Necton and went to this place many times. I've been hoping someone would do a report on it! I only live 5 minutes away now and many times considered a look inside. There is also a school nearby which may be worth a look if it's accessible.
> 
> I actually worked with the last occupants of the flat, if I remember the rooms are very good sized but it always leaked even when they were living in it.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks-I'll have a look out for the school and the film too! The flat was actually really well proportioned and was only undesirable due to being above a diner. As far as building houses on this is concerned I think it'd be a shame and this should be listed as important, how many buildings have a pointless tower like that?


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 28, 2015)

An Eyesore - yes -
but we love that sort of thing round here, lol

excellent set of photos


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 30, 2015)

£1.60 for a jack Daniels?
That is my kind of place


----------



## Mrs Badger (Feb 1, 2015)

I remember passing this place loads of times as a little girl. On the way to and from holiday to Great Yarmouth. I never though my first visit inside would be as an explorer.x


----------



## Rob2210 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is this at Necton?


----------

